# Any experience with maxwaterflow R/O systems



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Trying to narrow down a good reverse osmosis system for tank and some home drinking water use. Found a local company called maxwaterflow. Anyone have experience with them and their products. I'm specifically liking at this product

https://maxwaterflow.3dcartstores.c...EVERSE-OSMOSIS-WATER-SYSTEM-RO-DI-_p_280.html

Or any other recommendations out there?

Cheers


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

better get the unit with the pump, until you really plan to use it for drinking water

http://www.vertexaquaristik.com/Pro...Systems/RODISystems/DeluxePuratek100RODI.aspx

in general unit is just the shell and more important is quality of membrane and filters. I doubt that they produce these itself. 
I think it is just a supplier.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

sig said:


> better get the unit with the pump, until you really plan to use it for drinking water
> 
> http://www.vertexaquaristik.com/Pro...Systems/RODISystems/DeluxePuratek100RODI.aspx
> 
> ...


Ok cool. Thanks


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

for the aquarium you will be perfect with the 4 stages unit until you are planning to remove some "chemicals" nobody has clue about and just wast money on additional filters

you can visit these guys and get 4 stages for about $120, but you will need TDS meter to buy.

you can even get this one 6 stages >> use it and later trow out 2 filters if you will not decide to spend money on filters

goo buy

https://maxwaterflow.3dcartstores.com/mobile/home.asp#page-65

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

So what system would you recommend for bang for your buck. A storage tank is going to be a must and an auto shut off I'm assuming is pretty standard. If this max flow is just a knockoff I'll stay away from it and go with a company that knows what they are doing and has replacement parts an filters avaliable. I'll be using it for drinking water before the tank gets started


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

NOthing beats that Vertex bang for buck (IMO) that Sig posted earlier. 
Here's a used one on kijiji:
http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-Aquarium-Stuff-W0QQAdIdZ530232564
It has a booster pump, auto flushing, inline TDS meter (a must) among other features.

I pay 180 for mine used almost a year ago and I am only just now thinking it's time to change out the filters... I am starting to read 1-2 TDS


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Excellent. That's two of you guys who seem to know what you are doing so the vertex it is. 

Thanks


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

mmatt said:


> Excellent. That's two of you guys who seem to know what you are doing so the vertex it is.
> 
> Thanks


we do not. 
we just think that we do know what we are doing and others who really knows just got sick and tiered to comment

I am not sure this Vertex unit has a storage tank

I actually will not buy this unit until I know history of it and the owner. If it was stayig long without water, you should replace membrane and DI and probably prefilters also. this is another $80+

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-othe...AdIdZ530232564

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

sig said:


> we do not.
> we just think that we do know what we are doing and others who really knows just got sick and tiered to comment
> 
> I am not sure this Vertex unit has a storage tank


Lol. Oh ok. Ya I don't think it does but I'll figure something out. Grabbing that one that was posted on kijiji. Slightly used but a good deal.

1.5years old, recently shut down the tank, brand new pre filter and carbon. Getting it for $150


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

that's a good deal. sig is right, we aren't "masters" at all. I have that exact RODI unit and I am quite happy with it. It is made by a well established and respected Aquarium company and it was recommended to me. It doesn't have a storage tank nut in all honesty just get a Britta for the fridge.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

mmatt said:


> Lol. Oh ok. Ya I don't think it does but I'll figure something out. Grabbing that one that was posted on kijiji. Slightly used but a good deal.
> 
> 1.5years old, recently shut down the tank, brand new pre filter and carbon. Getting it for $150


just make sure buster pump works. it cost around 80 new

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

sig said:


> just make sure buster pump works. it cost around 80 new


thanks I ended up picking it up today and everything looks good and seems to be working.


----------

